# Hello folks



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

hi, am new to this forum

just got my 2002 TT, although ive had other Audis and currently still have a MK4 V5 Golf.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joe, Welcome to the forum. Hope you are enjoying your TT.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Iam not far away from ypu in Hartlepool 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hello Joe and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,I work in York sometimes but never go by car :wink:


----------

